
Verizon iPhone sales fail to meet expectations  - apress
http://www.bgr.com/2011/02/16/exclusive-verizon-iphone-sales-fail-to-meet-expectations/
======
Cadsby
Not all that surprising. Most existing smartphone users are still under
contract. The interesting question is what many of those users will do in June
when another iPhone is released. Or in June 2012 when all existing contracts
will be up.

